# Superdrug Data Sim



## regnarts (Feb 5, 2022)

I purchased a Superdrug Unlimited data sim for use in a TP Link mifi device for whilst travelling in Europe after 5 days I have still not had a connection when my o2 has been 100%.
I've just chatted with Superdrug who now tell that these data sims are not for use in mifi devices in Europe, I don't believe this.
Has anyone else used these in Europe  and how have you connected ? I'm now in Spain.


----------



## witzend (Feb 5, 2022)

regnarts said:


> Has anyone else used these in Europe  and how have you connected ? I'm now in Spain.


I think I did read that they don't allow use in Europe when checking several weeks ago so could be as you've been told you may find something here


			https://assets.ctfassets.net/sh947nk9acib/1BaFPNybZXRLcLwuXAFbu4/8ad5ec6bf8fc71f9df2a900a016521ae/Terms__conditions_-_11.11.2020.pdf


----------



## regnarts (Feb 5, 2022)

witzend said:


> I think I did read that they don't allow use in Europe when checking several weeks ago so could be as you've been told you may find something here
> 
> 
> https://assets.ctfassets.net/sh947nk9acib/1BaFPNybZXRLcLwuXAFbu4/8ad5ec6bf8fc71f9df2a900a016521ae/Terms__conditions_-_11.11.2020.pdf


Thanks Witzend, not a happy bunny though as the lady in Superdrug store did say it would be no problem, now I'm away I find it's next to useless.


----------



## Stanski (Feb 6, 2022)

Hi - We are aiming to be in Spain very soon, what are people using to access mifi/internet cheaply, what network etc?


----------



## Brockley (Feb 6, 2022)

regnarts said:


> I purchased a Superdrug Unlimited data sim for use in a TP Link mifi device for whilst travelling in Europe after 5 days I have still not had a connection when my o2 has been 100%.
> I've just chatted with Superdrug who now tell that these data sims are not for use in mifi devices in Europe, I don't believe this.
> Has anyone else used these in Europe  and how have you connected ? I'm now in Spain.




Bummer! I was hoping to use one as a standby!


----------



## Brockley (Feb 6, 2022)

Stanski said:


> Hi - We are aiming to be in Spain very soon, what are people using to access mifi/internet cheaply, what network etc?



Looks like cheaply is no longer an option if you are a moderate data user! I have a Superdrug sim (recently lapsed) and was going to reactivate it during our forthcoming six month trip if our EE sim stopped working after a couple of months. I know of a couple on a nine month European trip who just had their 3 sim blocked despite still making payments on a contract!

They remain online only for the fact that one of them has an EE sim with a ‘smart benefit’, there are a few to chose from but one of them is free roaming in Europe (countries listed). I’m not sure which package they have but it’s only available with their 24 month contract sims. Three choices - 150 GB/month @ £25, 200 GB/month @ £28, or Unlimited @ £41/month. The first option will meet our needs.

They’ve been in Europe for three months now and the EE sim is holding out


----------

